
Is Dirt the New Prozac?  - kqr2
http://discovermagazine.com/2007/jul/raw-data-is-dirt-the-new-prozac
======
frossie
Okay, interesting in a not-quite-proven-yet way, but

 _“You can also ingest mycobacteria either through water sources or through
eating plants—lettuce that you pick from the garden, or carrots,” Lowry says._

Uh seriously, don't go off eating unwashed products even from your own garden
unless you are totally confident there are no parasites in your area. If you
follow his advice where I live, you might end up with a nasty case of rat
lungworm disease.

